
Survive cloud vendor crashes with Netlify and FaunaDB - jchanimal
https://blog.fauna.com/survive-cloud-vendor-crashes-with-netlify-and-faunadb
======
jchanimal
TLDR: You should decide what your mission critical services are, and then
architect them for multi-cloud. Once you’ve done that, you have the freedom to
explore vendors specific solutions for your less critical services.

